# [Q] Game Recommendations To Play With Friends



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

I currently play Scrabble by EA with my girl but I was wondering if anyone knew any other good games that are free on the Android market that had a play against/with Friend feature. Doesn't have to be a board or card game, some racing games would be nice...

Thanks in advance


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Words with Friends - Scrabble like game

Hanging with Friends - Hangman with a twist

Dungeon Defenders - Tower Defense

Star Legends - MMORPG

sry but i dont know many racing games. i prefer mario kart on my wii XD


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Drag racing...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

X-Men by konami. Not free but awesome.


----------

